# Cruise Control and Autopilot not working!



## vijay.purbhe (27 d ago)

I have a peculiar problem with my Model 3 that I just bought 3 weeks ago. After initial calibration, the traffic aware cruise control and basic autopilot started working perfectly until they stopped (within a couple of weeks). I continue to see DI_a175 and APP_w207 errors and after trying out all the "fixes" online (soft reset, power-off, wheel configuration change etc.) the problem has not resolved. 

The interesting thing to note is that all my other autopilot visualization work just fine, the car sees lanes, stop signs, traffic lights (and even chimes when the light turns green),posted speed signs etc. but it does not see / show any cars or vehicles around me. 

With the current services backlog, I am looking at over a month of wait to get Tesla to even look at this problem. Do any of you have any suggestions / recommmendations at this time that could be causing this issue? I am on software version *2022.44.2*


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Unplug the USB stick inside the globe box and try again - a bad USB stick causes the AP/TACC stack to crash. If that fixes it, replace the USB stick.


----------



## vijay.purbhe (27 d ago)

JasonF said:


> Unplug the USB stick inside the globe box and try again - a bad USB stick causes the AP/TACC stack to crash. If that fixes it, replace the USB stick.


Thanks I tried that but it did not work. I removed the USB stick and then did a soft reset by pressing two scroll wheels. Is there anything else that I should have done or done differently?


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

I did a quick search regarding DI_a175 and found this:



> I was talking to tesla today and they said it's a known issue in this firmware, After diagnosing your car. Try opening and closing all doors, trunk and hood.
> 
> And it worked!!!! Cruise control has been restored and works perfectly again 👌
> 
> Abit of a wired fix but I'll take it.


Source


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

vijay.purbhe said:


> Thanks I tried that but it did not work. I removed the USB stick and then did a soft reset by pressing two scroll wheels. Is there anything else that I should have done or done differently?


If the weird fix just above doesn't do it, try removing all USB devices, logging out of any apps associated with the car, and giving it 3 hours to deep sleep. That solves a lot of unusual issues.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

JasonF said:


> If the weird fix just above doesn't do it, try removing all USB devices, logging out of any apps associated with the car, and giving it 3 hours to deep sleep. That solves a lot of unusual issues.


Excellent advice. Rebooting rarely solves anything; deep sleep often does.


----------



## vijay.purbhe (27 d ago)

JasonF said:


> If the weird fix just above doesn't do it, try removing all USB devices, logging out of any apps associated with the car, and giving it 3 hours to deep sleep. That solves a lot of unusual issues.


Thanks! When you say "deep sleep" what does that imply? Just not pinging the car by opening the app or is there anything else that needs to be done?


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

vijay.purbhe said:


> Thanks! When you say "deep sleep" what does that imply? Just not pinging the car by opening the app or is there anything else that needs to be done?


Don't ping it, don't open the app, don't open any doors, don't check on it. Just let it sit there for 3 hours.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

JasonF said:


> Don't ping it, don't open the app, don't open any doors, don't check on it. Just let it sit there for 3 hours.


And Sentry must be off for deep sleep. And cabin temp OFF too.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

NR4P said:


> And Sentry must be off for deep sleep. And cabin temp OFF too.


and any app that polls the car


----------



## vijay.purbhe (27 d ago)

Thank you all for your recommendations. Unfortunately, none of these worked for me. When I finally turned sentry mode on back again, I see that the pillar cameras are not available. I am not sure if this is what is causing all of the cruise control and autopilot issues but I now have mobile appt booked to see if they can fix this issue for me. Very disappointed with a bad experience right out of the door with Tesla car :-(


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

vijay.purbhe said:


> Thank you all for your recommendations. Unfortunately, none of these worked for me. When I finally turned sentry mode on back again, I see that the pillar cameras are not available. I am not sure if this is what is causing all of the cruise control and autopilot issues but I now have mobile appt booked to see if they can fix this issue for me. Very disappointed with a bad experience right out of the door with Tesla car :-(


Have you reached out to Tesla Service through the app? [Edit: just saw that you did]

Failures do happen unfortunately.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

vijay.purbhe said:


> Thank you all for your recommendations. Unfortunately, none of these worked for me. When I finally turned sentry mode on back again, I see that the pillar cameras are not available. I am not sure if this is what is causing all of the cruise control and autopilot issues but I now have mobile appt booked to see if they can fix this issue for me. Very disappointed with a bad experience right out of the door with Tesla car :-(


That's absolutely what's causing it. Service won't mess around with it though, they'll just replace both cameras - so you'll probably never really know what caused it.


----------

